# Any items or equipments should I get to maintain my golf set?



## chansk76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all...as I'm still new to golf, any recommendations on what items of equipment should I get to take care or maintain my golf set?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

chansk76 said:


> Hi all...as I'm still new to golf, any recommendations on what items of equipment should I get to take care or maintain my golf set?


Well, from one amature to another I suggest a towel and a bruh with soft brissels on one end and wire brissels on the other to clean the grooves on the face of the clubs. these items can attach to the bag so if you are playing on wet turf you ca do a hasty cleaning.

Good luck on your Game :thumbsup:


----------



## Trigger (Jul 2, 2008)

Always carry more than one towel. There is nothing worse than trying to dry your hands with a muddy towel covered in grass clippings. The brush is a necessity as well.


----------

